# Arduino help



## rattle57 (Nov 2, 2013)

I have been given two Arduino Leonardo board. A gentlemen came through my haunt on Halloween and liked what I was doing. Came back the next day and left them on my doorstep with a note saying I could use these for my haunt to turn lights and sound on and off. I know nothing about Arduino or its programing. Any help would be great!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's a link to a timer/relay project that can get you started:
http://bbqandbanjos.blogspot.com/2012/02/banjos-arduino-timer-circuit.html

This site has a wealth of info about the Arduino and circuit design:
http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/scr...65659:hg719j5vhl8&cof=FORID:9&q=arduino&sa=Go

Registration is free and the members are very knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

http://www.arduino.cc

There are all kinds of tutorials on their forums.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> http://www.arduino.cc
> 
> There are all kinds of tutorials on their forums.


What he said, plus download the Arduino IDE so you can program or at least 
load programs to the board. You also need a USB cable to connect your PC to the board if you don't already have one.

The Leonardo is relatively new but runs most all existing Arduino code and libraries. Since there are many code examples and libraries already written for the taking, you don't have to do much programming.

There are may simple tutorials at arduino.cc covering everything from timing
to relay and sensor input. The Arduino has many inputs and outputs which will make a nice Haunt controller when you connect several sensors and relays. You can even have an Arduino dish out DMX if that is what you are into.


----------



## mkozik1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Man - I wish someone would leave ME a couple of boards like that 

Adafruit.com is another great site for projects and learning. May also want to get up to date on C programming, at least the basics. Another site that is using the Arduino for transmitting wireless is Komby.com. A little harder to move around right now but it is getting better day by day!

Have fun!!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

One of my co-workers gave me one this year, its will be my haunt controller next year.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Here you go - these are some of the better ones:

http://www.jeremyblum.com/category/arduino-tutorials/

I have Jeremy's book as well - very well done

http://www.ladyada.net/learn/arduino/

http://video.mit.edu/watch/arduino-tutorial-1-10950/

http://www.element14.com/community/groups/arduino?CMP=KNC-USA-ARDUINO


----------



## rattle57 (Nov 2, 2013)

You guys are great! I see I have a lot of reading and testing to do. I used to be good at electronics but haven't done any in long time. I just hope this old brain can figure this out. 
I am be asking for some help, but it sounds like this is the place to get it.

Thanks


----------



## EvilEye (Nov 14, 2012)

mkozik1 said:


> Man - I wish someone would leave ME a couple of boards like that


No doubt, that'd be cool.

I did my first big garage haunt this year and used pneumatic props along with various controllers. I also used an Arduino to monitor for input from PIR motion sensors and then control output from there.

Here's a lights on walk through of it.





Also, take a look at using a relay board like one of these. They're pretty inexpensive and will make it very easy to control the output.









Lastly, consider adding one of these shields to your board to maintain a secure connection for input/output from the Arduino.


----------



## rattle57 (Nov 2, 2013)

EvilEye

That is a very nice haunt. That is what I would like to do this coming year.


----------

